# No GPS Lock



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

So the background: I've been rooted for awhile now and my GPS was working fine on multiple occasions. I was running the stock ROM and switched once to the AOKP 4.1 ROM just to play around within the past few days... I went to leave for a drive yesterday and my GPS would not lock on no matter how long I waited. I switched to the AOKP and it still won't work..

I tried playing around with the GPS fix apps ect, but they don't change a thing.

Anyone know how to fix this issue? It's really starting to worry me.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I had the same issue and i RMA'd the phone. I think xda has a thread about how to fix it though.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

SySerror said:


> I had the same issue and i RMA'd the phone. I think xda has a thread about how to fix it though.


Mind linking me to the XDA fix? I'm really desperate here.


----------



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump. Anyone? Here's what I've tried to get it working again..


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQuestions/comments/zxjow


----------



## whotookmylogin (Nov 19, 2011)

Any luck with this? I am on Stock, Rooted VRBLK3 and my GPS sucks. It used to be pretty good.

EDIT: just found this. Will check it out and report back later:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880411


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

whotookmylogin said:


> Any luck with this? I am on Stock, Rooted VRBLK3 and my GPS sucks. It used to be pretty good.
> 
> EDIT: just found this. Will check it out and report back later:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1880411


I've had this on my d2usc (SGS3) on CM10.1. They've fixed it now in CM10.1, but before I had to flash back to stock TouchWiz (stock/rooted), turn on GPS, then go into recovery, wipe and restore my backup of CM10.1. GPS locked on within seconds.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife's phone seems to have suddenly stopped locking. In fact, it will sometimes not even show the GPS icon in the notification tray while being used. She's running total stock.... Any ideas there?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Maratu said:


> My wife's phone seems to have suddenly stopped locking. In fact, it will sometimes not even show the GPS icon in the notification tray while being used. She's running total stock.... Any ideas there?


The icon will show up only when you are in an app that calls GPS, like Maps. When you go into Maps with GPS on, does the icon show up? In Settings - Location Access is Access my Location turned on etc?


----------

